# 6 month old - photoshoot



## PhotographsbyAngie

1
2
3


----------



## red1013

Very prety shots!!! Love the colors!!!


----------



## PhotographsbyAngie

Thank you


----------



## KAR Studios

Really good work!!


----------



## Derrel

Great expressions on the second and third shots. Beautiful catchlights in the baby's eyes on the second shot especially. I don't personally like the teddy bear in the first shot...the flowers, the wood panel, and the basket and sheepskin are enough props I think. THe teddy bear kind of competes for attention with the baby.


----------



## Lyncca

Awww, gorgeous work!  In the third one, it seems a tad over-exposed, could be this crappy work monitor.


----------



## goodkarma

Derrel said:


> Great expressions on the second and third shots. Beautiful catchlights in the baby's eyes on the second shot especially. I don't personally like the teddy bear in the first shot...the flowers, the wood panel, and the basket and sheepskin are enough props I think. THe teddy bear kind of competes for attention with the baby.


 
I agree, over all nice work, only thing I would have done differently is soften them up a bit by reducing the clarity a smidge.


----------

